# Pumpkinrot's 2009 Haunt - The Year of the Corn Witch



## In the Woods (Oct 12, 2007)

Pumpkinrot's 2009 video was posted today. Thought it might be of interest.

edited by moderator:


----------



## In the Woods (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, thank you, moderator.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been waiting a long time for it. As usual, in my opinion, is the best out there. I'm actually trying to learn how you did you scarecrows. I need to bring up my "Rot Factor" What do you use for the vines and do you build your creations using the same techniques as stolloween regarding the pumpkin heads?


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

I've been a massive fan of pumpkinrot's work for a long time.

The depth of darkness, atmosphere and character - just blows me away.
The video - just brilliant - always a pleasure to see any pumpkinrot work

Si


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Careful about posting Pumpkinrot material. My last post was closed. Some dont appreciate his art.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Creepy as hell.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a wonderfully creepy setup. I'd love to see in in person someday.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, he knows how to set a mood, and how to carve the meanest-looking jackos I've ever seen.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the composition of the display.


----------



## In the Woods (Oct 12, 2007)

NoahFentz said:


> Careful about posting Pumpkinrot material. My last post was closed. Some dont appreciate his art.


Really? Seems odd that something like a Halloween display would cause that much controversy in a forum devoted to Halloween displays.

I'm the new guy, so whatever...

By the way, my personal opinion is that the image & sound quality are better if you go to his site and view it there. YouTube's crazy compression tends to degrade things a bit.

Here's the link again, for anyone interested:

http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2010/06/do-you-believe-in-witches.html

Oh, and to the person who asked how things are made: I'm not Pumpkinrot. I'm just sharing the link & wouldn't know how he does what he does. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Well thanks for sharing his work with us. Honestly I think he brings a whole new level of Halloween and his scarecrows and sentinels are absolutely the best out there hands down. He brings a factor I like to call "Rot Factor" way up and out of the park. I'm shooting to bring it up this year like he does. Creepy???....Yes indeed. His is the benchmark I'm shooting for. He shows you how creepy and scary Halloween can be without the use of gore.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

In the Woods, when someone is incredible at what they do they will always get a few haters. 
Most of us make props.... Rot makes art. We should all strive to create art.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

HauntCast said:


> In the Woods, when someone is incredible at what they do they will always get a few haters.
> Most of us make props.... Rot makes art. We should all strive to create art.


Well said... 
I find the work of Pumpkinrot inspiring and a measure of what can be...

Si


----------



## BroomRide (Jun 3, 2010)

Pumpkinrot is awesome. I really enjoy his halloween art. LOL. But, I consider all of us "artists." A+ creepy factor !! He really plays with your emotions. Sadness and fear.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think the confusion here lies in the thought that most dislike him for his great display. I don’t think the answer can be answered within a thread, and any talk would only bring in the hauntforum mods or a band of rottomites to this thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mod here

"Rottomites" - that's a great word. Sounds like a lovely little creepy creature you'd find lurking in a graveyard

Fireguy, you made a good point. I'm not a big fan of gore either, and I always like seeing a display that can give you the creeps without use of in-your-face blood and guts.


----------



## In the Woods (Oct 12, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> I think the confusion here lies in the thought that most dislike him for his great display. I don't think the answer can be answered within a thread, and any talk would only bring in the hauntforum mods or a band of rottomites to this thread.


So it's personal, then? That's unfortunate.

Well, luckily for me I have no interest in the dark, seedy world of petty home haunt politics, I guess.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Like so many others I've always been inspired by Pumpkinrot - he's an incredible artist and his displays year after year continue to raise the bar. It's not to say that I would want to duplicate his display exactly but the overall feeling of creepiness and atmosphere are definitely something to aspire to.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please keep the old drama out of this thread.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, what an awesome atmosphere. Just incredible detailed props, but the creepy atmosphere is what is so mind blowing to me. Just overall awesomeness IMO.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Ya gota love da ROT


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've taken to mimicking his jack faces for the past few years. Old style creep factor. I am also drawn to what he does in a small space. Having a small canvas to work with myself, I'm always looking at haunters who get a major effect from creating a great scene in a limited area. PR is in a league of is own; very unique.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I discovered Pumpkinrot a few years ago, when I started gathering inspiration for our first haunt at our house. I'm heavily influenced by the atmospheric quality. I've never seen it in person, but I imagine that someone walking through the yard would feel as though they had entered a separate world, like when you step into a theatre set. That is the main thing Pumpkinrot inspires me to strive for.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Beyond it being an amazing haunt I consider it an art form. I could see this display as an installment in a NYC Art Gallery year round. I just recently visited the Dead or Alive Exhibit and just kept thinking Pumpkinrot. I truly believe that one day we will see a Pumpkinrot creation in an art museum.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great videography and lighting..I always have been fond of his photography too.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Rot mentioned in his blog that the 2009 display was going to be a darker theme than in previous years. He wasn't kidding - I'm amazed at what he came up with. As Nixie said, it looks like you've stepped into a separate world. It's a brave TOT indeed that can make it to the door.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just amazing. I can't imagine when he can find time to get it all done. I struggle w/ 1 or two new props a year...


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

His work is just awesome!!!
fireguy-I am sure he uses vines and other natural resources in is projects.I own 5 original rots and love them.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

To clarify, people don't hate his work. People have opinions (which they are entitled to) and they caused drama when differing opinions were stated and a flame war errupted.

Please keep on topic (discussing the new video) and do not stir the pot by talking about "haters" because there are none.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm grad we are having such an open discussion on PumpkinRots stuff. I agree with the fact that his stuff is art. The whole point of a scene, especially in movies, is that you goal is to make somebody a part of the scene. Meaning to lose one self in. Man it is awesome that he can do that. I wish I could. I'm working on it but I think it will be awhile...LOL! I tried to build a rot scarecrow last year and the head turned out fine but the body didn't. I used broken branches tied together. I think that they would work fine but I need to cover them with a layer of mache or something and add some ribs and a sternum. Regarding having some of his original stuff....did you buy some from him. Heck I'll buy some.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

That was my goal when I had first posted a link to his 2009 display. I was hoping to have an open discussion about art but it turned personal. Enough said.

What inspires me about Mr. Rot is that he treats each medium differently. The actual haunt conveys an atmosphere. He then minipulates the haunt a second time thru his photography.... then video. So in reality we experience three haunts( well just two-we will never experience his actual haunt because we are too busy on that day) When I look at his photos I can smell the clove burning....I can feel the wind blow in his videos. Thats what art can do.

Because of haunting my wife picked up on my knack for scene setting. I now help build her sets for her theatre company. I appreciate Mr.Rots keen eye in placement and to be able to work in a small place.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

psyko99 said:


> Just amazing. I can't imagine when he can find time to get it all done. I struggle w/ 1 or two new props a year...


I know what you mean lol. I think the reason is that Rot has a clear plan very early in the year as to what the haunt will be come next Halloween. I surmise this from reading his blog entries, and once in a while he'll drop a hint about the next season's plan. Speaking for myself, I don't usually have anything specific in mind until late summer, I'm mostly about making props and then trying to integrate them into the display. It's easy to get fragmented. This is another of Rot's strengths - the ability to maintain a strong cohesive theme, with emphasis on the traditional aspects of the holiday.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

He always creates a different experence each year.I could look at his work all day long.Noahfentz-agree about his photos and video.It is so much like what you would see in hollywood.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Just BEAUTIFUL. Love love love P.Rot's work. I was watching the vid trying to imagine a 5 year old TOT making their way thru that to get some candy. They would have earned that candy, I tell ya!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

wow. great scene and great video, pumpkinrot rocks!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

I think another proof of how excellent Rot's work is, is that for the past couple or years I've been seeing a lot of life-sized stuff in the Halloween stores that I KNOW are Pumpkinrot-inspired. Especially when it comes to scarecrows. Walked into my favorite shop last fall, saw the new stuff, and turned to my wife and said "someone's been looking at Pumkinrot's site again".


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! I stand in awe. Now where'e a funkin I can get started on?


----------



## Granges Grim Ghouls (Jan 31, 2009)

Your are the master of the rot. Amazing work of art. I love all of your creations.


----------

